# Sugarloaf Reggae Fest April 7 - 10 2005



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 7, 2005)

It's that time a year again....

Sugarloaf Reggaefest April 7 - 10 2005

And with the Spring Snow we're having, trail conditions should be delightful.

Are YOU going to be there?

It’s not too late, Call 1 800 The-LOAF to make your reservations!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm at the Grand summit.  skiing Friday-Sunday.  don't miss it.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm there the weekend before with a Gathering from that, um, "other" web site.


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2005)

I will be there!

Sugarloafer since 2004


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2005)

You know, the more I think about it, maybe we can get a few other AZers to head up there for Reggae. Three AZ regulars in Charlie, Bob R and I are already going. Maybe we can set up a final 04/05 gathering at da Loaf!


----------



## Terry (Mar 8, 2005)

*Ragae fest*

As of right now, my plan is to be there also. I think I have a place that I can stay with friends that weekend. Should be a great time. Was at the loaf end of feb and the skiing was fantastic!!!!
 :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2005)

Greg Thats a good idea.  The three of us are there anyway, thats a start.  DMC had made mention earlier in the year of going that way.  I already booked so no turning back. I'm up with a decent size group I'm sure they will want to ditch me for a while anyway. :idea:


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm working the 7-10th. I'll be there the weekend before that though, with a bunch of folks from vftt.

Reggae festival is always a fun time. Usually someone gets hurt pretty seriously that weekend, so be careful and watch out for intoxicated people.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2005)

Line up posted for the tunes  www.sugarloaf.com/reggae.html   Its getting close can't wait.  I'll be driving in sometime friday am and skiing through Sunday.  Well at least part of the time.  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2005)

Now that my week at Loon is over, my attention is shifting towards the Carrabassett Valley! *I cannot wait!* Only 18 days to go...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2005)

I vote a meeting Friday afternoon for a few runs and then cocktails.  We will all see eachother around in the popular areas on Sat anyway.  My 2 cents.


----------



## Terry (Mar 21, 2005)

*raegae fest*

My wife and I are driving up thursday night,and staying till sunday.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe, just maybe Greg needs to bring up a Alpine Zone.com banner and hang it up on one of the fences at the lodges....


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2005)

Heck we could all man a booth take turns.  Pass out bumper stickers.  Na   I like Charlie's idea better.   Just saw it Terry see ya there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2005)

2 weeks till Reggae! Woohoo!  :beer:

Come on folks. You all know you all want to go. Hook up with a group here and book some rooms:

http://www.sugarloaf.com/packages.html?pkgid=83&show=full


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

With any luck I might make this trip. I was going to go to Killington but this sounds like some fun. I will work on it and let you guys know in a few days. :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2005)

The best trip of the year. :beer:   Park your car when you arrive and don't get in it again until you leave.  You will have a great many stories to tell for a long time.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

THIS EVENT IS SOLD OUT!! :angry: I was trying to book the trip after changing my plans from Killington and I can't SOLD OUT. :angry: Looks like I will have to wait till next year to meet up with you guys. :angry:


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> THIS EVENT IS SOLD OUT!! :angry: I was trying to book the trip after changing my plans from Killington and I can't SOLD OUT. :angry: Looks like I will have to wait till next year to meet up with you guys. :angry:


You mean there is no lodging available? I find that hard to believe...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes me to. I asked and thats what she said no rooms left.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

I called again to make sure and they sold out on Wed. There was a condo that opend up while I was on the phone with them but it was a big condo for over a grand. I never thought a ski resort would sell out.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2005)

It was sold old last year when i booked.  I believe alot of packages are held for agents.  Keep looking.  when i talked to them earlier in the year they gave me other places to check out.  I would send them an e-mail out of the website linc.  I bet they will put you in the right direction.  I know they will reply.  Don't give up yet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> It was sold old last year when i booked.  I believe alot of packages are held for agents.  Keep looking.  when i talked to them earlier in the year they gave me other places to check out.  I would send them an e-mail out of the website linc.  I bet they will put you in the right direction.  I know they will reply.  Don't give up yet.


Ok I will give the e-mail a try. I am also going to call everyday to see if there were any cancellations.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow. I guess it's true. Even our Sugarloaf lodging page shows no availability:

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/lodging.htm?resort=sugarloaf
(Click "Check rates & availability")

It just didn't seem like it was sold out last year. I will check with the mountain see if there are any openings that aren't available through normal booking means.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Wow. I guess it's true. Even our Sugarloaf lodging page shows no availability.


Now Greg..did you think I would lie. :wink: Any help would be great.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 24, 2005)

It is my expirence that the Reggaefest Weekend @ Sugarloaf SELLS OUT.

Why?  It is usually thier 2nd to last weekend open for the season and because it is a great time.  With this year it being in early April, the snow will be plentiful and the whole mountain should be open.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Now Greg..did you think I would lie. :wink: Any help would be great.


Oh no. Not at all. I was actually hopeful that you may have received incorrect info. You never know...maybe my contact will have some options...


----------



## awf170 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sugarloaf always gets sold out, exspecially this year, for some reason everyone has been goin to sugarloaf this year.  I went a few weeks ago on some random no holiday weekend and me and my dad got the last open room, and it was a basement room.  There might have been some condos opened but all we wanted was a room.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get me a room Drinks are on me. :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

I thought I would just post to get to 200 posts. :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 25, 2005)

I can get a room in Stratton 8 miles away. Hmmm..is everybody staying on the mountain?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 25, 2005)

We're staying at the mountain...8-miles away from anything in Maine is just down the street....your car may not have totally warmed up by the time you pull into the parking lot...


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2005)

It may be raining at your house, but according to the *Intellicast radar*, it's snowing at the Loaf! I don't know how long the snow's gonna hold on, but we'll take what we can get. Temps will be in the mid 40's on Wednesday up there, but then the day time highs will only reach 40 for most of the week. They may luck out and pick up some snow over the weekend. They're still at 100% open...gonna be some fantastic conditions for Reggae Fest - only 11 days to go!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I will check with the mountain see if there are any openings that aren't available through normal booking means.


Well, I don't know if this isn't information that everybody knows already, but my contact at the Loaf suggested to call area reservations at 1-800-843-2732 to see what is available in the area. I would also suggest continuing to call on-mountain reservations at 1-800-THE-LOAF to see if there have been any cancellations.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2005)

Allskiing.  I replied to the Pm.  Sorry away from a computer for a while.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2005)

http://news.alpinezone.com/3896/


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2005)

Allskiing use Greg's linc.  that is what I ment about sending an e-mail they will find you a place.  I know the hotel is booked, but I'm sure you can get in somewhere.  Just request a quote. Then follow up with a call.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 28, 2005)

Well I have been talking with the people at that # for a few days and they have one B&B open but I am not crazy about a B&B. Other then that my options are places 20 Min from the Mountain and they are not cheap (private Homes). So it looks Like I am out for this trip going to get my Res back from Killington. Its to bad really wanted to ski the Loaf and with the crew thats going up.  Next year I will be an early Res. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Well I have been talking with the people at that # for a few days and they have one B&B open but I am not crazy about a B&B. Other then that my options are places 20 Min from the Mountain and they are not cheap (private Homes). So it looks Like I am out for this trip going to get my Res back from Killington. Its to bad really wanted to ski the Loaf and with the crew thats going up.  Next year I will be an early Res. Thanks for the help!!


Bummer. It looks like the skiing is going to be fantastic this year. The whole mountain is open and they've been getting snow this morning!

I'd opt for staying 20 minutes from the Loaf over staying slopeside at Killington in a heartbeat. Have you ever been, ALLSKIING?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 28, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No never been. Killington closed 100 trails today  Still have 100 open though. You think I should take the private House?


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> You think I should take the private House?


I don't know what the cost difference is or what the house offers. Based solely on terrain, my opinion is Sugarloaf blows Killington away, especially this time of year. Throw in the Reggae Fest atmosphere and you have the makings for one killer weekend. Depending on how much space there is in the house, maybe some other AZers will share the cost with you...?

There is just something about the Loaf. The place is magic. Even my best days at Killington don't compare to the time I had *last year* (crappy conditions and all). Sugarloaf all the way!  :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 28, 2005)

The place is magic.

HMMM.. Your making my decision very hard. Ok I will call them and get some info on the house and then see how it shakes out.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2005)

I would choose SugarLoaf this weekend over anywhere  Skiing at the Loaf is just part of it. but being further north the snow should hold up fairly well.  I can't explain how much fun I had last year.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 28, 2005)

The price difference is twice the amount..Just don't want to pay that much and by the time I can get other people to join in the place will be rented.  
With how good you make out that mountain I may have to go to the Bush instead of K so I will feel better. :wink: 

Why don't we try to get a AZ weekend at the loaf for next Feb or someting? We could try to make it a big trip and start on it in the Fall. Thoughts?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2005)

This trip is a 3 day event for me. In Feb I would prefer to drive a shorter distance.  (spoiled yes)
I say meet a Bullwinkles(spelling) at 1 on Friday.  We can put together a bad plan from there and follow it. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I say meet a Bullwinkles(spelling) at 1 on Friday.  We can put together a bad plan from there and follow it. :beer:


Bullwinkles is a great spot to meet up. I don't know that Charlie and the gang can get there for 1 PM on Friday though. Maybe Saturday afternoon? Or maybe meet at the Superquad Sunday AM?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 29, 2005)

By 1:00 PM Friday, I'll be skiing....


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2005)

I did not want to spend the whole afternoon there on Friday.. maybe Sat.  Sunday I will be skiing in the Am. I figured 1Pm was a good time before the place gets really going.  Just an idea.  Tell me when and I'll get there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2005)

Like last year, the trip (for me) is more about the skiing than the reggae. By hook or by crook, Joe and I are aiming to get to the mountain on Friday at 9 AM. We'll ski the morning and meet up with Charlie and gang to ski the PM, upon their arrival. Knowing Charlie, that likely means until last chair... 

Saturday = ski all day.
Sunday = ski until we decide to stop, probably early PM.

I'm up for meeting up with any AZers at any point. My vote is for a Saturday PM or Sunday AM meet-up to make some turns.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2005)

Greg, what ever works. Alot depends on the temps and how the snow stays.  Friday I will ski more than any other day.  Sat I keep the boards on, but bounce down to hear the bands and go up to grab runs.  Sunday  I will make it most of the day.  I like all aspects of the weekend.   Sat afternoon would probably the least favorite time to ski and favorite time to hang out.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 29, 2005)

I am back in the game!!!!!!I was calling the res desk about three times a day for the last few days and it paid off today. I got the res at the Inn for Fri and Sat night on Mountain.  My friend Terry and I will be up before 12pm on Fri. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I am back in the game!!!!!!I was calling the res desk about three times a day for the last few days and it paid off today. I got the res at the Inn for Fri and Sat night on Mountain.  My friend Terry and I will be up before 12pm on Fri. :beer:


Congrats! I was hoping perseverance would pay off. You won't regret it!

BTW, the Loaf picked up 4-7" before the changeover to rain yesterday. They are still at close to 100%, including all but one snowfield! Woohoo! Let's hope the weekend rain forecast is wrong...

:beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 29, 2005)

How is the cell service at the mountain?We should exchange Numbers..Wait I think I still have yours. We will be skiing Fri Pm all day Sat and Sun AM. Its just about a NINE hour trip from my house.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2005)

All skiing, thats great news.  Good work.    I don't remember how cells work up there.  I don't think i turned mine on last time.  I would like to hook up. I will be up with a few non A-Z folks.  I sent my cell via pm. this sound like a good group.
Greg, Charlie, Bob R, Allskiing, Terry and Mrs, seems like there were others.


----------



## Terry (Mar 29, 2005)

cell service at the loaf is good. Name the time and place and the wife and I will be there. We are planning on coming up thursday night, and staying till sunday afternoon.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 29, 2005)

Catching up at the outdoor concert in the village on Saturday afternoon should be easy...see ya all there...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 29, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Catching up at the outdoor concert in the village on Saturday afternoon should be easy...see ya all there...


Not sure how much of the concert I will be seeing. I love music but I will be skiing every chance I get.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> How is the cell service at the mountain?We should exchange Numbers..Wait I think I still have yours. We will be skiing Fri Pm all day Sat and Sun AM. Its just about a NINE hour trip from my house.


Cell coverage is quite good IIRC.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 29, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? I am confused


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. IIRC=If I Recall Correctly. You know, like LOL=Laugh Out Loud...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok I'll be at Bullwinkles at 1pm on Friday.   1st attempt at getting together.  Anyone who wants to or can make it I'll be there. I'll be ready to make turns.  Someone else pick another firm time and place as the next time and chance.  Terry-allskiing Cell numbers sent thankx for yours.  Greg I lost yours I'll pm mine again.  Greg I'll try to get a few from SR board to meet also maybe we can get some new folks.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 30, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ok I'll be at Bullwinkles at 1pm on Friday.   1st attempt at getting together.  Anyone who wants to or can make it I'll be there. I'll be ready to make turns.  Someone else pick another firm time and place as the next time and chance.  Terry-allskiing Cell numbers sent thankx for yours.  Greg I lost yours I'll pm mine again.  Greg I'll try to get a few from SR board to meet also maybe we can get some new folks.


I think I can make it at 1pm.If not I have your number.Sat it a forsure at anytime Say 9am at Bullwinkles? Oh...I almost forgot where and what is Bullwinkles? :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 30, 2005)

Bullwinkles at 9 am ok. :wink:   You won't be the 1st.  Its an on hill bar/lodge.  Big wide open area where a great many people hang out. picnic tables all that stuff.  Last year at 10.30 on sat the place was filling up.  So I'm told.    If you not there around 1pm call me we'll work it out.  Sat am I'm usually one of the 1st chairs, but may take a little extra time cause I can. I don't get the pleasure of being on mountain very often.  The weather is starting to look a bit curious also. Plenty of time for it to change.  How to get there.. can't remember was not hard I'll look it up. I don't know the trail system yet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2005)

I am not liking this weather.......Sat rain/Ice/whatever looks like its going to happen in a big way. Next weekend looks like more Rain. :angry: Its still seven days away and things could change but this sucks.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2005)

Next Sat Forecast is better today.  Had NCP for whole weekend yesterday, just Friday know.  Just wait and see a long way away. As for this weekend :evil:


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2005)

I PM'd Terry, Bob R and ALLSKIING with my cell number. Feel free to call me at any point this coming weekend. Again, I'll be on the mountain Friday, Saturday and a good part of Sunday. The forecast is still calling for rain showers, but it's still early and things can change. I will be skiing anyway...that's what Gore-tex is for...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2005)

Can't wait after this weekends weather...  I made it throught half the Day Sat at the river and Skipped Sunday all together.  Wanted my knee to hold up for Reggae's three days.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 4, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> The forecast is still calling for rain showers, but it's still early and things can change. I will be skiing anyway...that's what Gore-tex is for...


The weather channel says rain showers/snow showers on Fri-Sat Snow showers-Sun some sun. The temps are on the cool side so we could see some ice. Then again the weather will change three different time before we go anyway.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2005)

Each forecast I see has less NCP projected.  Does not look real warm and sunny though.  Just as long as we can make turns.  I would not be surprised by a little snow on Friday.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWC is pretty useless, IMO. Keep an eye on the NWS Zone forecast here:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=04947


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree with you Greg, because that is the best forecast so far. :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2005)

I know I'm ready for this weekend the alternative is raking and doing yard work.  Did some last night that
.... did not like it. The pool cover is the only place I have snow left. Kind of ironic not funny though. :angry:


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2005)

The forecast is improving each time I look:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=04947

Partly cloudy and 45-50*F? Ya mon...Sounds perfect to me!  8)


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> The forecast is improving each time I look:
> 
> http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=04947
> 
> Partly cloudy and 45-50*F? Ya mon...Sounds perfect to me!  8)


I looked at this morning it said 45F on Sat keeps getting better.  Friday is getting better also.  I'll be packed by tonight.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 5, 2005)

I am ready..Weather looks good.. see you guys at the Loaf.   :beer:


----------



## mdcski (Apr 5, 2005)

*The Loaf's Reggae Fest*

Hope to see you all up at BULLWINKLES for some drinks while lounging in the snow & sun!  :beer: 

Sugarloafer since 1989; Melissa


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome MDC ski.  We have put a few meeting options in this thread join us.


----------



## Terry (Apr 6, 2005)

better bring shades, and plenty of sunscreen cause the weather is looking better all the time!!!!!!!!!!See you guys there!!
 :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll buzz ya Friday Terry. Still trying for 1pm on Friday at Bullwinkles.


----------



## Terry (Apr 6, 2005)

looking forward to meeting you and skiing with you.I should be there at Bullwinkles at 1. Plan on being on the mountain at first chair if all goes well!
 :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

Terry said:
			
		

> looking forward to meeting you and skiing with you.I should be there at Bullwinkles at 1. Plan on being on the mountain at first chair if all goes well!
> :beer:


Got to love that slopeside stuff.  10 is at the latest for me trying for earlier.  Driving to the River thurs night staying there.  Won't make it till midnightish.  Want to grab a few Zzz's probably will be excited and get up early anyway.  See YA


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2005)

Unbelievable. The forecast just keeps getting better. It looks like the precip on Thursday night may even end as a little snow. Then it's 45-50 and sunny through Sunday! The only closed trails are a half dozen named snowfield runs and a handful of novice trails. The rest of the mountain is OPEN! This is going to be a fantastic time. I can't wait!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

If you check todays' Sugaloaf ski report.  It states good weather for skiing and enjoying your favorite liguid refreshment:wink: www.sugarloaf.com/daily.html


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> www.sugarloaf.com/daily.html


Man! Look at some of the pics from yesterday. Conditions look radical!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

Just got my Alpine zone shirt in the mail.  Luckily no green in it. :wink:   I'll be wearing it sometime this weekend.  A large is a large.  All we have left to do is ski.


----------



## Terry (Apr 6, 2005)

Just started to pack- beer cooler first, then ski bag, then everything else! Wondering how much beer is required? Got 60, wondering if that is enough?
 :beer:


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 6, 2005)

Terry - just grab some growlers from Theo's brew pub at the start of the access road. The porter is excellent!

It's good to hear the mountain survived the rain for you folks. I had a blast there last weekend. 

Reggaefest is going to be awesome, I wish I could be there. Have a great time!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2005)

I have about a case packed.  I plan on the apre ski hours bar hopping.  I left all my gear up at my buds place at the River. So I'm all set very little to do..  I trained for Reggae las night.  I look fabulous today.    Stayed up wrapping my daughter B-day presents.  Got to do the family stuff then I'm on my way tonight.  Anyway did anyone see Tim Kelley's NECN weather forcast at 9.50 last night.  I started a thread on this prior, but anyway.  He stated out with the Sugarloaf picture from yesterday of the Guy in the fresh snow off White Nitro.  He was just smiling.  Then he said this is his favorite time golf and skiing in same season.  He mentioned this is a great time of year causes bases are much deeper than November when it all starts.  I believe he said it like this.  It is funner this time of year( yes Funner)  I'm getting to a point here.  to finish his forecast(cause he cares about us and is still my favorite weather guy) Hey its Sugarloaf's Reggae weekend this weekend.  Out door Reggae in the Sun and skiing and just smiled.  It was time for a bervage. :beer:   Greg anyway to post that picture here?  Help its on the snow report page.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Greg anyway to post that picture here?


This one?





It's going to be an absolutely fantastic weekend at da Loaf! The mountain may even pick up a few inches tonight!  8)  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I really wish I was going up with you guys...  :roll:  Have fun and take lots of pics, I'll be expecting a full report when you get back!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes and thankx.  It says it all.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet!! 8) Can't wait for Fri. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2005)

Can't wait. Can't wait. Can't wait. Tomorrow is the day! The forecast is perfect for the next three days with temps in the 50's and partly cloudy skies. All that snow on the summit cone should soften up nicely!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Can't wait. Can't wait. Can't wait. Tomorrow is the day! The forecast is perfect for the next three days with temps in the 50's and partly cloudy skies. All that snow on the summit cone should soften up nicely!


LOL...Gregs going nuts. :beer:  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> LOL...Gregs going nuts.








You're going to *love *Sugarloaf, Dave. You're also gonna be so glad you picked this over Killington...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that emoticon!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am ready!!!Leaving tonight.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leaving tonight also.  Hoping to be on the hill for 9am.  Kind of wishful thinking.  lets all play phone tag.    I out of here see all tomorrow.


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2005)

Am packing the truck now! Will be outa here as soon as wife is ready. Gonna be a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :beer:


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2005)

Heading out within 15 minutes. See you all at da Loaf!


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2005)

I rolled in at 10:40 PM tonight after 18 hours of skiing at da Loaf this weekend. Simply unbelievable! A trip report and a number of great pics will be posted tomorrow, but now I'm off to bed!


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2005)

http://news.alpinezone.com/4049/


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I rolled in at 10:40 PM tonight after 18 hours of skiing at da Loaf this weekend. Simply unbelievable! A trip report and a number of great pics will be posted tomorrow, but now I'm off to bed!


It was sweet. 8)


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2005)

My trip report is *here*.


----------

